# Double Jeopardy Boost Mockup Pedal - Coming Soon!



## music6000 (Aug 18, 2022)

Double Jeopardy Boost - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to JHS Solo Boost




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm no sucker for JHS, but I'm a sucker for a Boost.


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 19, 2022)

Holy cow, wasn't this just announced by JHS last week?


----------



## KindCanuck (Oct 15, 2022)

Anyone know if there’s a timeline on the Double Jeopardy?


----------



## jimijam (Oct 20, 2022)

got a drill template handy?


----------



## Robert (Oct 21, 2022)

jimijam said:


> got a drill template handy?



Same as the Celsius:


			https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/drill/125B-Celsius.pdf


----------

